

EBay acquires UK startup Shutl - jljljl
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/22/ebay-acquires-uk-startup-shutl-to-change-the-ecommerce-game-with-one-hour-delivery/

======
basicallydan
Although it's a shame they weren't acquired by a larger UK tech business, it's
still very exciting news. It's not often that one of the startups to come out
of Silicon Roundabout exits. They've done us proud.

Well done to all the Shutl team!

